
Heard of Google Instant? Well, I built YouTube Instant. - cristinacordova
http://feross.net/instant/
======
india
Why the shortened url? I thought HN had them banned for submissions. Full url:
<http://feross.net/instant/>

~~~
RossM
Seems it's Facebook's shortening url, perhaps for tracking?

~~~
mgummelt
I made it while working there. It was originally for the twitter exporter
<http://twitter.com/search#search?q=fb.me>

I don't know what else they're using it for now.

------
koevet
Apparently he got a job offer from YouTube:
<http://venturebeat.com/2010/09/10/youtube-instant-job/>

~~~
DougBTX
Before this article even dropped off the front page, impressive.

------
Entlin
Wow, what a brilliant concept.

Needs a keyboard shortcut for "give me another one with the same query",
though. Then it would be both media bliss and a wonderful way to chill out.

~~~
andrewparker
By viewing the source code you can see that the author intends to add a "More
Videos" features, but it's currently commented out.
<http://feross.net/instant/instant.js>

I'd personally recommend not finishing this "More Videos" feature. I think the
simplicity of just 1 video per search is awesome and creates beautiful
serendipity. But, I know such a suggestion is very subjective.

~~~
feross
Hi there Andrew, I'm the author. After reading the comments on HN and
elsewhere, I'm surprised to see my hack being praised for it's simplicity. If
I had more time last night, I would have implemented more features - I have a
ton of ideas.

I guess it's good that I didn't. It looks like simplicity won.

~~~
what
Speed it up by not going through your server to get the query suggestions. You
can drop the jsonp parameter and just eval the results. Or change the jsonp
parameter and include it as a script tag.

~~~
feross
I'm now doing everything client-side using JQuery and <script> tags to get
around cross-domain XHR limitations. Now Google can't block it. :)

~~~
shajith
I'm curious: how do you get around crossdomain XHR limitations using <script>
tags? Thanks!

~~~
feross
<script> tags aren't subject to cross-domain restrictions. Think about it -
all those website statistics scripts are hosted on external servers, but their
Javascript gets executed just fine. By dynamically inserting <script> tags
into the page, you can force Javascript from another domain to execute in your
domain.

~~~
shajith
Got it, thanks. I finally got around to learning JSONP.

JQuery's $.ajax API handles it automatically for you too (if you use the
'jsonp' or 'script' dataType options), which is very nice.

------
metamemetics
I like the minimal interface. This website is perfect.

Your getting something unexpected stumbleupon style, but you are controlling
the seed of randomness, making it more interactive and game like.

The funnest thing is entering random letters\nonwords. For example "rowlz".

~~~
leeskye
It would be great if there was a stumble button that proceeded to next random
video. I always thought there should be a stumble upon for video.

~~~
shashashasha
have you seen nowmov.com?

------
ximeng
Endless youtube is another nice youtube hack. Just put endless before the
youtube part of the URL, e.g.

<http://youtube.com/watch?v=7Nw5j6aI8sg>

becomes

<http://endlessyoutube.com/watch?v=7Nw5j6aI8sg>

It repeats the video, or a portion of it, and has a neat inline search
facility.

~~~
Pyrodogg
Same strategy with <http://youtuberepeat.com> but you just get the repeating
video, not all of the other stuff around the edges.

------
jrnkntl
Is it intentional that there's no timeline / 'skip to' possibility?

------
Nervetattoo
Maybe not great for real uses as the top hit isn't always right, but I know of
several parties where this on full screen would be an instant win at least.

------
tibbon
I'd love to see every 5th response Rick Roll the user, but that's just me.

------
maxniederhofer
I like the serendipity of discovering stuff this way. The selection of videos
is pretty good.

------
redcap
Feature request: a way to get to the original video so I can share it.

Got an awesome video for "doctor who", but I can't find it on youtube.com

~~~
citricsquid
click the "youtube" logo on the bottom right

~~~
roc
Rather than a link to the current video, I'd like to see a list of history.

E.g. how do I get to what I saw two videos back? I started typing "drum
video", saw something interesting as an intermediate result as I was typing,
but as it processed more of my query, it had jumped to a new video before i
could click.

Granted, I just retyped my query letter by letter to find what i was looking
for ("dru"). But I don't know if a fixed query always bringing back a single
result or if that's desired functionality vs limitation vs bug.

------
mikecane
I don't know what I'm supposed to see or what it's supposed to do. I use Opera
(just got the update this AM). I don't get Google Instant, either.

------
lovskogen
I typed in "marissa mayer laugh".

~~~
houseabsolute
Jesus. <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mcSujceZDmg>

~~~
itblarg
Holy crap! Brilliant video edit.

------
abless
Nice idea. However, for me it's currently too slow to be really usable
(sorry!). Just goes to show how amazing Google Instant is, I think.

~~~
abless
Update: it works much, much better (faster) now - good job.

~~~
feross
Thanks for noticing! I re-wrote the data fetching to happen directly on the
client-side without making a trip to my server.

------
Greg_House
Someone that study computer science or something like that and told me what is
the big deal about this , what is the special thing about,? it is the backend
algorithm ? maybe this have porcion of I.A or Genetic Algorithm or
Probabilitys metrics?? I dont know. to me this is just make a request using
ajax to the db youtube and search for the most relevant search recently made
(maybe 1 hour o 15 minutes i dont know) 3 hours or less look a pretty
razonable time to do this,.. but maybe i'm wrong about my conception, somebody
could please give an explanation about this? what's the big deal ????

------
al_james
Cool. Would be better if it had a list of thumbnails to choose a different
video.

~~~
lovskogen
That would break the minimalissimo.

------
stevejalim
Can you extend it to show other results below, too? Right now - as fun as it
is - it seems more like YouTubeRoulette. (Yes, I'm in a pedantic mood today
;o) )

~~~
lovskogen
YouTube.com has this feature.

------
vaksel
needs video controls also maybe some way to skip to the next video

~~~
roc
At the very least, click to play/pause and a volume slider.

------
charlyms
How do you do it,please help me built similar stuffs,I am in Silicon
Valley.Email me to charlyms21@gmail.com I am looking for like minded
individuals who would like to change the world!

------
lostbit
Strangely enough (certainly just a coincidence), but the words "mov" (lead
suggestion moives) and "drumm" (which leads to drummer boy) took me to the
exactly same wild west view...

------
DannoHung
You should have the text field do autocompletion if you hit tab

------
ary
Kudos. This is great. The only thing I'd like to see is a row of, say 5,
related videos just in case the first isn't exactly what I want.

~~~
lovskogen
Then use YouTube.com

------
KeithMajhor
Awesome.

I love the single video. In my opinion, instant is far more useful here than
it is for regular search. If only it were faster...

------
paradox95
Here is my version of YouTube Instant.

<http://travisbeauvais.com/yt>

------
rokhayakebe
Freaking awesome. Simply said, awesome.

------
lovskogen
…and there the minimalism went away. Tweet-links and Facebook-Likes galore.
Sad.

------
cmelbye
Wow, that's great. More useful than Google Instant, in my opinion.

------
Ghassan
anybody has the instant.js file? the link for it does not seem to be working
anymore:

<http://feross.net/instant/instant.js>

??

thnx

------
justinxreese
This is incredible

------
siri
suggestion for "monkey" was great

------
jjcm
Down right now, any mirror?

------
baby
Bookmarked. Nice project.

------
gregory80
doesn't work at all on mac 10.6 with chrome 7 (dev channel)

~~~
feross
The site went down earlier because Youtube blocked my server. I rewrote the
site to use client-side JS so it should work for you now.

~~~
gregory80
cool, seems to be working now, though I get a click hiccup on first page load,
no video or text, but the search box

pretty cool app.

------
KevBurnsJr
Works for "San Bruno"

------
timc
well done! +1 for a button to go to next video

------
yosho
is it just me or is there no sound?

------
imran
awesome feross!

------
noverloop
I like it, fastest way to find music videos that I have encountered ever.

------
adityagada
now a Facebook application on YouTube Instant :
<http://apps.facebook.com/ytinstant/>

------
callvj
Check out Youtube-Links.com you will enjoy it! :)

